# J2 Test Shot - Lost in Translation



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

A little bird sent me a picture of the new J2 test shots. As you can see, there's a lot to be said about the process one must go through to ensure an accurate model:










It's mostly looking really great. With a quick aftermarket correction kit, this baby is ready to go! Rock on Moebius!!!

Note - Never never belive a word BlackBirdCD says. Oh, except when he says he's really good at Photoshop. He is really good at that.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

I must have missed something, so please excuse me if I seem stupid, but why are there 4 landing gear wells, instead of 3??:drunk:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

DUHHHH.... I missed the fine print!!! (without those reading glasses I can't see squat!!!! LOL, great job!!:thumbsup:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That is so cool! I wonder why Gary missed this one.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> That is so cool! I wonder why Gary missed this one.


Yeah, I screwed up. The Chinese left off the other two legs.

Gary


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Boy! That part would fetch a sweet price on e-bay! What a cool keepsake!

insert well known "Bright side" quote from "Life of Brian" here.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

im curious to see how the parts of the legs look to see if tubing can be used and how the foot pads atached (-:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

no WONDER they got so testy about talk of a Gemini XII version! They were focusing on the never seen proposed Jupiter 2 changes for the 4th season!

:devil:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The "Inverted Jenny" of the modelling world! :lol:


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

Umm...


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

BlackbirdCD said:


> A little bird sent me a picture of the new J2 test shots. As you can see, there's a lot to be said about the process one must go through to ensure an accurate model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, this is gonna get the anal hyper type folks *all *stirred up. I can't wait. :freak: I'll start the ball rolling. I don't know if aftermarket legs will look right with wells that narrow without *major *mods.


----------



## sgariepy (Jun 20, 2003)

Good one


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Not to mention the spacepod hatch and chariot ramp are in the wrong position!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You know, I forgot all about this because it's been 44 years, but back in 1965 when I was watching LIS as a seven-year-old, I thought that the Jupiter 2 had 4 legs and drew it that way on any blank piece of paper I could find.
It was only after I turned ten and saw LIS in re-runs that I realized that it had only 3 landing gear.
This four-hole lower hull pictured just jogged a long lost "false memory".


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I wonder how much this mistake cost?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

it was the trailer skirting around the crash site that made me crazy, remember when you had to wait untill summer before a rerun wood appear so you cood recheck stuff?nope, i didnt remember the lower hull looking like the crash site in flight.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Antimatter said:


> Boy, this is gonna get the anal hyper type folks *all *stirred up. I can't wait. :freak: I'll start the ball rolling. I don't know if aftermarket legs will look right with wells that narrow without *major *mods.


I'm not concerned about that at all. These dimensions are closer than you think. You have to consider the fact that there are backing plates attached to the hero gear, causing the wells to look wider when the gear is seen in the retracted position. The plates formed an extra lip around each leg assembly, resulting in a theoretical seal against the hull.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Seaview said:


> You know, I forgot all about this because it's been 44 years, but back in 1965 when I was watching LIS as a seven-year-old, I thought that the Jupiter 2 had 4 legs and drew it that way on any blank piece of paper I could find.
> It was only after I turned ten and saw LIS in re-runs that I realized that it had only 3 landing gear.
> This four-hole lower hull pictured just jogged a long lost "false memory".


Hey that's better than me - I drew it with only TWO legs! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> I wonder how much this mistake cost?


This will require an entirely new plunge-routed tool into steel. Can't just re-use the same block, the details are too deep. Assuming they didn't go the cheap route and carve out the test shots in something as soft as aluminum, this will be pricey, and could result in at least a six month delay.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

BlackbirdCD said:


> This will require an entirely new plunge-routed tool into steel. Can't just re-use the same block, the details are too deep. Assuming they didn't go the cheap route and carve out the test shots in something as soft as aluminum, this will be pricey, and could result in at least a six month delay.


You guys do know that thats a photoshopped joke right???


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Dar said:


> You guys do know that thats a photoshopped joke right???


Husssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Boy, someone at Moebius is going to lose their job over this mistake.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> Boy. someone at Moebius is going to lose their job over this mistake.



:lol::lol::lol:Ahem..I mean... Poor guy.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I came home today and lo and behold... there was my test shot!


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

drewid142 said:


> I came home today and lo and behold... there was my test shot!


Now there's no debate about whether to use the full-scale or 4-footer's landing gear. Use BOTH!

Gary


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Now you're talking! That should please EVERYBODY (except us folks expecting a Jupiter 2)! :tongue:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh my God, it's mutating!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Oh my God, it's mutating!


OMG, it's the Jupiter Strain! According to this, there'll be a super-colony of Jupiter 2 over the entire southwest in 24 hours!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Add another two sets of windows and it will look like the house that's been talked about so much. Looks kinda cool though.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Moebius will have the four landing gear one in every 50 boxed. No window, so it will be pot luck, and no extra landing gear. It's rare, so you won't want to build it, but of course, if you open it, it won't be rare!:freak:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Moebius will have the four landing gear one in every 50 boxed. No window, so it will be pot luck, and no extra landing gear. It's rare, so you won't want to build it, but of course, if you open it, it won't be rare!:freak:


I'm putting my gear on top.:freak:


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

Actually, I think it looks better, the more gear one adds...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Who let out the pictures of the "chase" kits?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I hear there's a version with a fusion core on top too, for super powered flight! any pics of that yet?

and what of the 8-window version? The 8 window Jupiter 2 never gets any love!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve H said:


> . . . and what of the 8-window version? The 8 window Jupiter 2 never gets any love!


NOW the second deck finally makes sense!


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

woof359 said:


> it was the trailer skirting around the crash site that made me crazy, remember when you had to wait untill summer before a rerun wood appear so you cood recheck stuff?nope, i didnt remember the lower hull looking like the crash site in flight.


Agreed. I could never figure that out...never saw it in flight with that skirt. Still, that was how I drew it in flight, with the skirt. Since this was, to my young boy's mind a very real craft (not a real flying saucer, I wasn't that naive, but two separate entities representing a single object) and not something represented by a zillion different miniatures, mock-ups and full size sets, I never quite understood where that skirt went while in flight. Just assumed I wasn't seeing it right.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JAT said:


> . . . I never quite understood where that skirt went while in flight. Just assumed I wasn't seeing it right.


I think that's an expandable joint that raises the upper level so that the lower level can exist.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It's that "Saucer Surrounder" fence from Home Depots Garden Center.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That was one of those features of the show that was distracting to the extreme--a real "bubble buster." My mind always tried to make it conform to a upward sloping saucer's edge as you'd expect from the miniature but never could. Nor could I see how the set designers expected it to do so.

Would it have been so hard to just put some dirt up around the edges if not coming up with some pieces to more fully create the saucer effect down there?


----------

